# WISCRS - Wed Night Results



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

440x2 Sports Car
1st – PJ – 95 laps
2nd – Jeff Strause – 92 laps
3rd – Baker – 89 laps
4th – Rosy – 84 laps
5th – CJ – 79 laps
6th – Tara – 78 laps
7th – Troy – 71 laps, 10 sections
8th – David D – 71 laps, 1 section
9th – John – 69 laps

440x2 Truck
1st – Jeff Strause – 103 laps
2nd – Rosie – 88 laps
3rd – PJ – 83 laps
4th – Baker – 76 laps
5th – Troy – 73 laps
6th – Tara – 69 laps
7th – John – 68 laps
8th – David D – 60 laps
9th – CJ – 49 laps
10th – Sean – 46 laps

P-Cup
1st – Rosie – 120 laps
2nd – Baker – 117 laps
3rd – PJ – 116 laps
4th – Jeff Strause – 112 laps, 10 sections
5th – Troy – 112 laps, 9 sections
6th – CJ – 88 laps
7th – David D – 82 laps
8th – Tara – 78 laps
9th – John – 62 laps


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

2/9/11 Results

440x2 Truck
1st – Jeff Strause – 91 laps
2nd – Rosy – 90 laps
3rd – PJ – 83 laps
4th – Baker – 79 laps
5th – Tara – 75 laps
6th – Nate – 71 laps
7th – Josh – 68 laps
8th – Troy – 68 laps
9th – Bill – 64 laps
10th – Trent – 63 laps

440x2 Sports Car
1st – Jeff Strause – 97 laps
2nd – Rosy – 93 laps
3rd – Baker – 88 laps
4th – Bill – 73 laps
5th – Tara – 73 laps
6th – Nate – 67 laps
7th – Josh – 65 laps
8th – Trent – 52 laps
9th – Troy – 50 laps
10th – PJ – 24 laps

P-Cup
1st – Rosy – 118 laps
2nd – PJ – 114 laps
3rd – Baker – 108 laps
4th – Troy – 108 laps
5th – Tara – 102 laps
6th – Josh – 100 laps
7th – Jeff Strause – 95 laps
8th – Bill – 92 laps
9th – Nate – 90 laps
10th – Trent – 81 laps

Great race last night – fun was had by all. Especially watching Troy with the fastest P-Cup car totally blow any chance of winning by dancing instead of racing. Nice to see Josh over there last night.

Next race on 2/16 will be LL NASCAR, T-Jet DLM, and 440x2 Indy on the road course instead of the oval. This will be real interesting.

Check out www.glueside.com/wiscrs for updated points and rules for the MVHORA series.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

2/16 Results
Life Like NASCAR
Jeff - 97 - 1st
Troy - 96 - 2nd
Baker - 90 - 3rd
CJ - 85 - 4th
David D - 73 - 5th
Nate - 69 - 6th
Rosy - 68 - 7th
PJ - 66 - 8th
Josh - 64 - 9th
Tara - 60 - 10th
Trent - 47 - 11th

440x2 Indy Cars
Driver Total Position
PJ - 102 - 1st
Jeff - 97 - 2nd
Rosy - 95 - 3rd
Baker - 89 - 4th
Troy - 82.41 - 5th
Josh - 82.14 - 6th
Nate - 81 - 7th
CJ - 77.28 - 8th
Tara - 77.01 - 9th
David D - 74 - 10th
Trent - 63 - 11th

T-Jet DLM
Jeff - 52 - 1st
Rosy - 50 - 2nd
PJ - 47 - 3rd
Josh - 44 - 4th
Tara - 43 - 5th
Baker - 39.42 - 6th
David D - 39.12 - 7th
Nate - 39.02 - 8th
CJ - 36.35 - 9th
Trent - 36.24 - 10th
Troy - 33 - 11th


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Results from 2/23:

440x2 Sports Car
1st – Jeff “SPR” Strause – 95 laps
2nd – Brian Rosenberg – 92 laps
3rd – Steve Thornhill – 85 laps & 39 sections
4th – PJ Baltz – 85 laps & 32 sections
5th – Mark Baker – 81 laps
6th – Troy Gonzalez– 80 laps
7th – Tara Rosenberg – 79 laps
8th – Nate Wagler – 77 laps
9th – Josh Wagler – 76 laps
10th – John Lindgren – 66 laps
11th – Wolfie – 57 laps
12th – Trent Ash – 56 laps

440x2 Truck
1st – Jeff “SPR” Strause – 96 laps
2nd – PJ Baltz – 89 laps
3rd – Brian Rosenberg – 88 laps
4th – Mark Baker – 84 laps
5th – Tara Rosenberg – 83 laps
6th – Nate Wagler – 75 laps & 41 sections
7th – Trent Ash – 75 laps & 20 sections
8th – Troy Gonzalez – 74 laps & 17 sections
9th – Josh Wagler – 74 laps & 4 sections
10th – Steve Thornhill – 74 laps & 1 section
11th – John Lindgren – 61 laps
12th – Wolfie – 58 laps

P-Cup
1st – Troy Gonzalez – 126 laps
2nd – Brian Rosenberg – 116 laps
3rd – Mark Baker – 115 laps
4th – Jeff Strause – 111 laps
5th – Steve Thornhill – 109 laps
6th – PJ Baltz – 106 laps
7th – Wolfie – 104 laps
8th – Nate Wagler – 102 laps
9th – Josh Wagler – 100 laps
10th – Trent Ash – 94 laps
11th – Tara Rosenberg – 93 laps
12th – John Lindgren – 0 laps

Great job Troy in the P-Cup race!!!

Next race is 3/2 and it will be on the oval. Classes running are T-Jet DLM, Life Like NASCAR, and 440x2 Indy Car.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

3/2 Results

DLM
1st – Rosy – 145 laps
2nd – PJ – 140 laps
3rd – Jeff Strause – 134 laps
4th – Nate Wagler – 129 laps
5th – Josh Wagler – 127 laps
6th – Mark Baker – 125 laps
7th – Tara Rosenberg – 121 laps
8th – Troy – 112 laps
9th – Trent Ash – 106 laps

LL NASCAR
1st – Jeff Strause – 278 laps
2nd – Troy – 275 laps
3rd – PJ – 243 laps
4th – Rosy – 233 laps
5th – Tara Rosenberg – 214.16 laps
6th – Josh Wagler – 214.15 laps
7th – Trent Ash – 180 laps
8th – Nate Wagler – 177 laps
9th – Mark Baker – 113 laps
10th – Kelsey – 112 laps

440x2 Indy
1st – Jeff Strause – 294 laps
2nd – Rosy – 291 laps
3rd – Mark Baker – 268 laps
4th – Josh Wagler – 266 laps
5th – PJ – 261 laps
6th – Kelsey – 261 laps
7th – Nate Wagler – 249 laps
8th – Tara Rosenberg – 240 laps
9th – Troy Wagler – 221 laps
10th – Trent Ash – 199 laps


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

3/9 Results

440x2 Sports Car
1st – Baker – 100 laps
2nd – Rosy – 92.43 laps
3rd – PJ – 92.07 laps
4th – Jeff “SPR” Strause – 90 laps
5th – Nate Wagler – 82 laps
6th – Bill – 77 laps
7th – Troy – 76 laps
8th – Tara 74 laps
9th – Josh Wagler – 72 laps
10th – CJ – 67 laps

440x2/LL”M” Truck
1st – Rosy – 92.35 laps
2nd – Jeff “SPR” Strause – 92.21 laps
3rd – PJ – 86 laps
4th – Baker – 84 laps
5th – Nate Wagler – 81 laps
6th – Tara – 78 laps
7th – Josh Wagler – 74 laps
8th – CJ – 70 laps
9th – Bill – 64 laps
10th – Troy – 63 laps

P-Cup
1st – Jeff “SPR” Strause – 129 laps
2nd – Baker – 123 laps
3rd – 119 laps
4th – CJ – 110.33 laps
5th – PJ – 110.21 laps
6th – Troy – 106 laps
7th – Josh Wagler – 104 laps
8th – Nate Wagler – 101 laps
9th – Tara – 92 laps
10th – Bill – 83 laps

Great night of racing!!!! Glad to see Papa CJ back and Bill finally came out of the smoke. Baker drove a great sports car race to take a decisive win!!!

Next week (3/16) - Oval Racing - DLM, 440x2 Indy Lite, and Life Like NASCAR. Come on over and join the fun!!!


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

3/16 Results

T-Jet DLM
1st – Rosy – 140 laps
2nd – PJ Baltz – 136 laps
3rd – Jeff “SPR” Strause – 126 laps
4th – Mark Baker – 118 laps
5th – Troy Gonzales – 113 laps
6th – Bill – 107 laps
7th – CJ – 105 laps

440x2 Indy
1st – Rosy – 285 laps
2nd – Jeff “SPR” Strause – 272 laps
3rd – CJ – 245 laps
4th – Tara – 225 laps
5th – Mark Baker – 213 laps
6th – Bill – 198 laps
7th – PJ Baltz – 155 laps
8th – Troy Gonzales – 138 laps

Life Like NASCAR
1st – Jeff “SPR” Strause – 276 laps
2nd – Troy Gonzales – 274 laps
3rd – CJ – 256 laps
4th – PJ Baltz – 230 laps
5th – Rosy – 221 laps
6th – Mark Baker – 215 laps
7th – Tara – 206 laps
8th – Bill – 174 laps

Great racing!!!!


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

3/23 Results

440x2 Sports Car
1st – Mark Baker – 99 laps
2nd – Brian Rosenberg – 98 laps
3rd – PJ Baltz – 91 laps
4th – Jeff “SPR” Strause – 87 laps
5th – Tara Rosenberg – 86 laps
6th – Bill Waller – 83 laps
7th – Troy Gonzalez – 80 laps
8th – CJ Stull – 67 laps
9th – Pat – 66 laps
10th – Mike Kindig – 59 laps

440x2 Truck
1st – Brian Rosenberg – 97 laps
2nd – Jeff “SPR” Strause – 95 laps
3rd – Mark Baker – 88 laps
4th – PJ Baltz – 84 laps
5th – CJ Stull – 76 laps
6th – Tara Rosenberg – 75 laps
7th – Bill Waller – 72 laps
8th – Pat – 67 laps
9th – Troy Gonzalez – 66 laps
10th – Mike Kindig – 58 laps

P-Cup
1st – Brian Rosenberg – 116.15 laps
2nd – Jeff “SPR” Strause – 116.03 laps
3rd – PJ Baltz – 114 laps
4th – Troy Gonzalez – 111.12 laps
5th – Mark Baker – 111.10 laps
6th – CJ Stull – 108 laps
7th – Bill Waller – 100 laps
8th – Tara Rosenberg – 89 laps
9th – Mike Kindig – 88 laps
10th – Pat – 87 laps


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Well the WISCRS Wednesday night series has drawn to a close with some great racing:

440x2 Truck
1st - Rosy - 92 laps
2nd - Jeff "SPR" Strause - 87 laps
3rd - Tara Rosenberg - 80 laps
4th - Mark Baker - 78 laps
5th - Blake - 70 laps
6th - Troy - 68 laps
7th - Mike Kindig - 66 laps
8th - Bill - 63 laps
9th - CJ - 54 laps

440x2 Sports Car
1st - Jeff "SPR" Strause - 98 laps
2nd - Blake - 96 laps
3rd - Bill - 85 laps
4th - Mark Baker - 84 laps
5th - Tara Rosenberg - 81.35 laps
6th - Troy - 81.26 laps
7th - Rosy - 77.29 laps
8th - Mike Kindig - 77.14 laps
9th - CJ - 68 laps

P-Cup
1st - Rosy - 124 laps
2nd - Jeff "SPR" Strause - 120 laps
3rd - Mark Baker - 116 laps
4th - Troy - 110.22 laps
5th - Blake - 110.13 laps
6th - Bill - 110.05 laps
7th - Tara - 98 laps
8th - CJ - 94 laps
9th - Mike Kindig - 82 laps

Here is the link to the points page http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/MVHORA/MVHORA.html

Overall Rosy took 4 of the 6 classes, but I took the overall win for the season. There was some extremely close racing all year long. There were a total of 22 people that raced throughout the year.

We are defiantly are looking forward to next year and we have already started working on the rules and classes.

Don't forget the MVHORA Flood Fest on 5/7. Great racing - lots of prizes - good friends for all!!!


----------

